# Sous vide chicken: chermoula and grilled



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

So i keep on this sous vide BS....LOL
I heard chicken is what you should try SV.

So here are some chickens







Pressure cooker pot ready for the bones.






Breasts with spices and herbs






Getting a chermoula sauce ready
Backyard parsley






Roasting cumin and coriander


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

Chicken breast after 3h in 138-142 SV






Topped with chermoula






15min in the oven


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

With pine nuts cous cous


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

With cabbage


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

Yep....no BS.

I have never eaten such tender chicken breast.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 27, 2018)

Great looking project A. S.  I've been on the fence about SV.  Gonna take the leap soon, I think.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

Looks great.  I just got a SV unit.  I need to try something.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  I just got a SV unit.  I need to try something.


Let me guess: B-day present. Right on. Makes both you and your family happy.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

Kinda, bought by me thou.   13.00 at walmart.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

13 eh? How far are you from the border?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey I know its cheap but I tried it last night with just water and it worked great.   If I like this SV stuff I will buy a better one.  Its 800 watts.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Hey I know its cheap but I tried it last night with just water and it worked great.   If I like this SV stuff I will buy a better one.  Its 800 watts.


Why buy another one. If it holds the temp it does the job .Buy one more for $13 in case it breaks down. And two for me. Will pick them up in my next road trip to Florida.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

Only one in my area.  I got the last one.  Clearance at Wal-Mart.    I just dont think it will last.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

Good deal for your b-day. You deserve it.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Good deal for your b-day. You deserve it.




Sorry to hijack your thread.  I will start my own when I cook something.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2018)

No hijack...we are still talking about SV


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2018)

The breasts look delicious!
And I agree, you can't beat the SV for chicken breast!
Next time try cold smoking the breasts for an hour or so then into the SV.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice looking chicken breasts they do look juicy.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 28, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> The breasts look delicious!
> And I agree, you can't beat the SV for chicken breast!
> Next time try cold smoking the breasts for an hour or so then into the SV.
> Al


Thank you Al....i will


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks great! 

What temp did you have the sv set at? I tried the 140 at first and the texture wasn’t to my liking. Then 145. Still not a big fan of the texture. I finally got to 150 and I love it. Thinks it’s perfect there. Wife still has issues with  then trxture at 150 though. 

Scott


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 29, 2018)

I aimed for 140 (not very accurate - home rigged setup).

I baked some.with chermoula and grilled the rest. That ought to cook it a little further. We liked the texture a lot.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 29, 2018)

Got a lot of fatty skin from these chicks so schmaltz and cracklings are in order


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 29, 2018)

The chicken skin cracklin's look great, Atomic.  Never heard of anyone doing that before.

Schmaltz doesn't look shabby, either.  Your on a roll brother.  (No pun intended.  Didn't even see it till I was ready to mash "post").


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2018)

Gribenes....   Jewish cracklins...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 29, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> The chicken skin cracklin's look great, Atomic.  Never heard of anyone doing that before.


Really? This stuff, fried liver with onion and unlaid eggs were what my brother and I were fighting for when my mom was killing the hens before every winter.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 29, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Really? This stuff, fried liver with onion and unlaid eggs were what my brother and I were fighting for when my mom was killing the hens before every winter.



What a blessed childhood.  I'm jealous.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Oct 31, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Really? This stuff, fried liver with onion and unlaid eggs were what my brother and I were fighting for when my mom was killing the hens before every winter.


 
Unlaid eggs? I’m curious. Please tell me more!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 31, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> Unlaid eggs? I’m curious. Please tell me more!


When you cut open an egg laying chicken you will find unlaid eggs inside - mostly consisting of yolk. Different sizes, maturity levels. 

You can fry them, use for pasta carbonara, etc.


----------

